# First Chucker outing



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well I was invited to tag along on a Chucker hunt this weekend, best part was he brought his 9year old boy along and I brought mine also. Even though the boys took several "Breaks" along the climb up, we still managed to scratch one Chucker and miss more then I like to think about  After a little bit of shake out, my Brit got the hang of it and got some solid Chucker points, after watching Britonpoint's dog show her how it's done. I havent ever been in for getting a mount but my 9year old begged me to get "Our" first Chucker mounted so he can put it in his room  . So even if we wouldnt have got anything it was the VERY best of days, with my boy and a friend and his son, what can beat that. Thanks Again Britt :O||: 

By the way, much more chucker hunting and I am going to develop a perm 45 degree lean.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Very nice Guner


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

That was a AWESOME but short hunt!We put up alot of birds and we where hitting 'em they just didn't wanna stay dead!
What loads are the rest of you chukar hunters shooting? I was shooting hi brass 6's and we puffed several birds.A couple birds made it 200 yards downhill and would tumble.....
Gotta say the pup was on fire yesterday....he was finding birds and holding 'em....us fat guys just couldn't keep up with running birds.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Maybe I was just taking it easy on ya Britt -8/- 

Ok Maybe not


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

For Chukars/Huns I use high brass #6 in 16 gauge with a full choke. I have a heck of a time hitting them but they stay dead when I do.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> What loads are the rest of you chukar hunters shooting? I was shooting hi brass 6's and we puffed several birds.A couple birds made it 200 yards downhill and would tumble.....


You're probably behind the bird a little bit when they continue to fly and then just die like that. Chukars aren't like grouse, who fall out of the air when hit with a single BB. Chukars and pheasants keep going when not hit with enough punch. I also shoot 6's and they usually work fine. We all make poor shots on birds sometimes. That's the nature of this game.


----------



## yakattack (Sep 27, 2010)

Congrats, sounds like your boy is hooked! I shoot 6 shot too, usually works well as long as they aren't too far down the hill.


----------

